# Could someone please check my homepage quickly?



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Hi 

I've been working on this new website for our family business (You can tell I'm no web-designer!!!). I've made it on a Mac and it shows up fine on Firefox and Safari, but Internet Explorer seems to have a problem on the PC. 

Would anyone (preferably with PC/Internet Explorer) please be able to check whether the red banner on the homepage shows up, or just has a little red cross? It's also a link for the pricelist download, but I haven't had any issues with that. 

http://www.me-strings.co.uk

Many thanks!!   
Tom


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

Yep, red cross, but the download link works to the pdf.


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

I was a little curious what I'd see when I got there though, had visions of ladies in thongs


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Is that your vision of a family business??!!     Thanks for looking - anyone got any ideas why it won't show in IE but will in other browsers??

Tom


----------



## a1Matt (15 Dec 2010)

PC with IE8 - red cross no red banner (link still works).
PC with Opera v10.63 - red banner shows up.

(ninja'ed!)


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

Even trying to view the image direct fails in IE8:

http://www.me-strings.co.uk/userimages/ ... ilable.jpg

Can you confirm the name/case of the actual jpg file?


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

It's pricelistnowavailable.jpg. That's what my Safari/Firefox finds

EDIT: IE says the same, just won't show it.


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

I'd be inclined to rename the file and update the site code to reflect this and see what happens, I've memory of this happening for me and that's what I ended up doing but never sure why it was happening.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Dec 2010)

Using Chrome, it automatically seems to capitalise the filename to "Pricelistnowavailable.jpg"  Trying that in IE8 doesn't work either.

You have to remember that web browsers are case sensitive, so you need to put in links and image names exactly as they are including capital letters etc.

I'd try what NRY suggests, and rename the image something else, and update the code.


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks, I'll try renaming it. I'm only using a very simple program though (mrsite), so all I do is click "insert image" > then upload from hard drive. Everything else is automated. There is an HTML editor option, so I'll have a look and try to make sense of it! It can get a little jumbled doing it when using the basic version, and I'm not particularly HTML-literate!

Cheers


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Here we go, this seems to be it:

<div align="center"><a href="http://www.me-strings.co.uk/Instrument Pricelist Download.pdf"><img alt="" src="http://www.me-strings.co.uk/userimages/pricelistnowavailable.jpg" border="0" height="94" width="504" /></a></div>


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Dec 2010)

Try this...


```
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.me-strings.co.uk/Instrument Pricelist Download.pdf"><img src="http://www.me-strings.co.uk/userimages/pricelistnowavailable.jpg" border="0" height="94" width="504"></a></div>
```

I've ditched the alt="" tag and also a / from the end of the img tag (after where it says width="504")


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks Steve, I've just swapped that in. 

Same thing happens though, IE can't do it. I can't see why it shouldn't work - Could it be the PFD link that it doesn't like?


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Dec 2010)

Spaces in a filename aren't always a good idea.  You could try renaming the filename to remove the spaces and see if that fixes it?


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

IE can't load the image even direct as above, so changing the website code isn't the solution, can you link me to another image on the site?


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

I can only assume some fault with the file, as other images load OK from the same path e.g.:

http://www.me-strings.co.uk/userimages/ ... dsmall.jpg

I'd try re-creating and uploading the dodgy image and see how that works.


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

I'll give that a go in a bit, thanks for all the help!

I've just been going through the HTML editor and deleted around 50 lines and fragments that were doing absolutely nothing whatsoever but confusing me, and visually it hasn't changed a bit. I'm starting to make sense of it!

Saying that, it's automatically adding in <blockquotes> thingamies - what do they doing?


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Done it  Cleaned up all the HTMl rubbish, re-did the file and coded it in properly rather than using the lazy way and it works  Thanks all


----------



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

As you did change the file/filename and this now works, I can only assume an issue with the picture file itself and not the website coding


----------



## Tom (15 Dec 2010)

Quite possibly, but at least I've learned a bit more about HTML coding in the process, and it's much tidier now!! Am going through the other pages now


----------



## Brenmuk (4 Jan 2011)

You might find this website useful...

http://browsershots.org/

It shows your web page in multiple browsers, browser versions and platforms.


----------

